# Hologramm



## jones_one (12. Oktober 2004)

Halli hallo... ( bin newbie und hab nicht soviel plan)

ich bin auf der suche nach einem (nicht französischen) Photoshop tutorial zum erstellen von hologrammen... mit einem hologramm meine ich ein solches sicherheitsmerkmal, wie es auf kreditkarten oder aehnlichem vorhanden ist. ich habe nicht vor ein solches zu erstellen sondern einen ähnlichen effect zu simulieren. eine 2d grafik und ( keine animation ) ist das was ich zustande bekommen möchte...

wuerde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2004)

Schaust du hier 

MFG


----------



## jones_one (15. Oktober 2004)

aeh... 

die erste page der webpage funktioniert (der link zu dem was ich suche geht aber leider nicht ) also die frage besteht nach wievor ? (wie erstelle ich hologramme?)

kann mir jemand helfen...

lieben gruss


----------



## möp (15. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir geht der Link.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Oktober 2004)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Link einwandfrei.


----------

